# New Cheap Ammo (Prvi Partizan)



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Over the last few years, I've generally shot Gold Dot as my defensive load and either reloads or American Eagle as my range ammo. For the past few months, I've been putting more and more time as well as longer times in at both my club's indoor and outdoor ranges, trying to get back in shape, shooting shape as well as physical at the rehab gym. Because of my somewhat feeble, arthritic hands, I've not been reloading much. For this reason, I've been trying out various inexpensive brands for range ammo. 

Over the past few months, I've tried several, but always seem to prefer my long favorite American Eagle, though Fiocci and Sellior Bellot were nice, but not enough cheaper. For me, TulAmmo and Brown Bear were horrible. Failures galore. Finally, three weeks ago, I found Prvi Partizan (PPU) on sale at Cheaper Than Dirt. I bought only 200 rounds of 45, 200 or 9mm and 100 of 380 as a trial. The 380 on sale was JHP and I should have purchased more at $16/50 rds. 

I have to admit, I'm quite impressed by the stuff. It's pretty clean burning and the brass seems to be of high quality as does the bullets. The powder loads seem very consistent as well. If I do my job, they are tack drivers. They formed in 1928 and literally went underground during the Nazi occupation, supplying small arms, grenades and ammunition to the Yugoslavia Partizan militias fighting the Germans. Hence the name change to Prvi Partizan after the war. Since the fall of Yugoslavia, they are located in Serbia if that makes a difference to anyone. It is now state owned. They now employ over 1000 people in three modern factories and make over 400 types of ammunition for civilian and military worldwide. They meet both international environmental laws as well as sustainable income rules for the employees with a completion to all modern equipment as of 2013. 

I know I know. I just like researching this kind of stuff before buying from someone I don't know. I don't want to buy from human rights violators or environmental whores, if I can help it. It's the liberal part of me. ;-)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I found it to be reliable ammunition and it is inexpensive to boot.........


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I saw boxes of this ammo last week for the first time at a small sporting goods store a long way from anywhere. He had boxes of this PPU stuff in 40 S&W 165 gr. for 32 cents/round and we discussed it for a while. We decided we didn't know much about it and I bought Winchester white box for 36 cents. This guy beat WallyWorld. The best part was he wouldn't take a credit card. Said he started the store in 1952 and had never done cards. I love it. I bought two knives for my sons in celebration. It was Duke's Sporting Goods in Newberry Michigan. Stop in and say Hi.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have shot quite a bit of Prvi Partizan (PPU) handgun ammunition. PPU also makes most of the brass-cased pistol ammunition that Academy Sports reboxes and sells as their "Monarch" label. 

I have had generally good results with PPU ammuniton but about a year and a half ago I bought four 50 round boxes of 115gr 9mm Luger ammunition at a local gun store. This was labelled PPU, not Monarch. All 200 rounds were under-powered. About 100 rounds were so under-powered that they would not cycle the slides of two Beretta pistols that had worked with every type of 9mm ammo I had ever fed them. I had to shoot this stuff up one round at a time.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have shot it in .45 ACP, 9MM, 9X18MM 7X57MM and 7.62X25MM. No problems at all. Guns were CZ, Colt, Tokarev and a Spanish Mauser.


----------

